# 180G Revival



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

This tank ran as a planted discus tank for about 2 years. It was a failure and I now have first hand experience as to why it failed. The reasons are very specific.

Why planted discus tanks didn't work for me:

Plants don't like the high temperatures that Discus needs. Poor plant growth attributes to algae. 
Large discus require heavy feeding to maintain their weight. This creates excessive waste in water, promoting algae growth. 
I did not inject co2 as to create a better environment for discus (I'm not sure if this is actually true or not).
50% water changes should be done at LEAST twice a week on a CONSISTENT basis. As soon as a few intervals are skipped, the water is no longer clean enough for Discus. 
My Stendker Discus had internal parasites even though they grew to 5". The bigger one was developping Hole in the Head. I'm not really sure the cause, however treating for internal parasites is a PITA because the meds need to be dosed every 8 hours or something. It's not just put the meds in and everything heals. 
It takes work and experience to balance a planted tank. And Discus require care and experience also. All this in a large 180g tank. 

Anyways, the list goes on. As much as planted tanks are beautiful, and discus are beautiful. I had to choose my battle.

This is a display tank, it needs to be in show quality. If it's in shambles, it becomes a huge (literally) eye sore.

Reducing the maintenance requirements yet having the tank crystal clear and beautiful is my goal for this next stage of this 180g.

A clean tank that is minimialistic is more beauitful than a dirty/algae tank that is jammed packed.

Maintenance on this tank is about 2 hours a week I'd say.

It's medium light, medium co2 tank. No ferts.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Awesome*

what a beauty love it


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

70 days since last update















does breast size reduce with exercise


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Discus or no discus looks awesome 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

A quick update. Can't believe 4 months just passed....


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful man. Looks so clean and like easy to keep. Are you not having algae issues at all with the lights?

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkster (Mar 8, 2021)

Awesome tank! I love the idea of using the clay pots. Do you know if that would stop a crayfish from snipping all the plants?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

It most definitely would considering the crayfish won't be able to crawl on top of it.


----------

